# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  Красота по лунному календарю

## Irina

* КРАСОТА ПО ЛУННОМУ КАЛЕНДАРЮ*

Для человека характерно стремление к поиску гармонии. Все мы пытаемся вырваться из серых оков будничной жизни, чтобы наконец-то почувствовать себя свободными и счастливыми. Особенно это проявляется во время отпускной жатвы – если вовремя не спохватиться, то долгожданное путешествие может просто не состояться вследствие отсутствия заблаговременно закупленных предусмотрительными гражданами билетов.

Но я попытаюсь вас успокоить: все равно отпуск – это всего лишь неделя (или две – кому как повезет!) свободы. А потом вновь начнется обычная жизнь. Возможно ли сделать так, чтобы она была интересной и насыщенной?

Еще древние жрецы, обладавшие таинственными знаниями, считали, что жизнь складывается гармонично только у тех людей, кто все делает в гармонии с законами природы. Поэтому давайте сначала попробуем стать красивее, ухаживая за собой с учетом существования лунных ритмов.

*Целлюлит и лунный календарь
*
14 дней молодой Луны следует уделять много внимания рациональному питанию. Для того чтобы избавиться от целлюлита, нужно употреблять пищу, которая богата витаминами, микроэлементами и клетчаткой. Также следует свести к минимуму употребление пищи с высоким содержанием жиров и углеводов.

14 дней ущербной Луны - посвятите антицеллюлитному массажу. Массажируйте проблемные зоны и натирайте любым маслом, тонизирующим клетки ткани. Обработку верхней части бедер со временем можно ослабить, но ни в коем случае нельзя пропускать дни Стрельца.

Результаты этих простых мероприятий, проводимые в гармонии с лунными ритмами, вы увидите довольно скоро.

Красота волос и лунный календарь

*Когда стричь волосы?*

Если волосы подстричь при молодой Луне, то они будут расти быстрее; при убывающей Луне – они, наоборот, растут медленнее.

Подстриженные под знаком девы при молодой Луне волосы дольше держат форму и сохраняют красоту. Особенно хорошо этот знак подходит для химической завивки, а вот при стрижке под знаком Льва - начинают завиваться даже обычные прямые волосы.

Интересно: в ваших волосах могут появиться проплешины, если вы несколько раз случайно подстрижетесь при ущербной Луне в знаке Овна.

*Окраска волос*

Краска, нанесенная при молодой Луне, держится дольше, цвет получается более интенсивным. Краска, нанесенная при ущербной Луне, смывается быстрее.

*Удаление волос по лунному календарю*

Волосы лучше всего удалять при ущербной Луне в знаке Козерога. Очень плохо проводить эту процедуру при молодой Луне в знаках Льва и Девы.

*Красота кожи и лунный календарь*

*Пилинг*

Разные реакции кожи на процедуру пилинга известны всем, а вот причины этого – немногим. На самом деле глубокую чистку кожи следует проводить при ущербной Луне в знаке Овна или Козерога. Очень плохо проводить пилинг при молодой Луне в знаке Льва или в полнолуние.

*Удаление прыщей или угрей* ни в коем случае нельзя проводить при молодой Луне или при ущербной Луне в знаке Овна или Козерога.

*Грибок кожи и лунный календарь*

При грибке кожи или ногтей следует обратиться к врачу. Однако могут помочь солевые ванны – при ущербной Луне, особенно если их проводить в дни Рыб. А вот натирание алкоголем, маслом чайного дерева или шведским сбором, наоборот, следует проводить при молодой Луне.

Пораженные грибком ногти следует подстригать или подпиливать по пятницам после захода солнца. Для дезинфекции следует смочить ватный тампон шведской горечью или маслом чайного дерева.

*Массаж кожи по лунному календарю*

*Расслабляющий и выводящий вредные вещества массаж* лучше проводить при ущербной Луне.

*Укрепляющий массаж* следует проводить при молодой Луне. Идеальное время для массажа – дни Близнецов.

*Лимфодренаж* хорошо проводить при ущербной Луне в знаках Воды (Рак, Скорпион, Рыбы), потому что в это время вся находящаяся в организме жидкость легче приводится в движение

*Рефлексогенный массаж стопы*. В дни Рыб его следует проводить особенно осторожно, поскольку резко повышается чувствительность. Если массаж рефлексогенных зон проводится для улучшения работы органов выведения, то его полезнее проводить при ущербной Луне. Целенаправленный массаж для поддержания ослабленных органов: для стимуляции работы почек и мочевого пузыря особенно подходят дни Весов и Скорпиона, а работы головы – дни Овна.

*Удаление мозолей и лунный календарь*

Если удалять мозоли при ущербной Луне (но не в знаке Рыб или Козерога), то кожа непременно останется нежной и мягкой.

Особенно негативно сказывается удаление мозолей при молодой Луне в знаке Рыб и Козерога, а также 2 дня до полнолуния. Поскольку под знаком Козерога кожа становится еще более жесткой, а под знаком Рыб – очень чувствительной.

*Растяжки и их профилактика по лунному календарю*

Разрывы соединительной ткани, известные как растяжки, которые белеют через некоторое время и не меняют цвет даже при сильном загаре, - женщину нисколько не украшают.

Причиной слабости соединительной ткани является дефицит витамина Е.

Для профилактики появления растяжек полезно массажировать зоны повышенного риска их возникновения маслом, содержащим витамин Е. И, конечно же, согласовать эти действия нужно с Луной! В дни Весов следует растирать эти участки жесткой рукавичкой по направлению часовой стрелки, а затем натирать маслом. Полезно выполнять эту процедуру 14 дней подряд при молодой Луне. При ущербной Луне можно применять масла, способствующие выведению шлаков.

----------

